# HDX 7" - 3 different prices on 3 different web pages...?



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

What is the difference in the HDX 7" on each of the following 3 pages which are easily accessible as I type this:

$179 - 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BWYQ9YE/ref=s9_psimh_gw_p424_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-1&pf_rd_r=1WMDHD2HHVE17HNAXEVW&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970559082&pf_rd_i=desktop#firetablet-compare

$199 - 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BWYRF7E/ref=fs_ft

$214 - 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CYQPMJC/ref=gno_cart_title_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Thanks!


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

The $179 is 16 GB with special offers
The $199 is 32GB with special offers
The $214 is 32GB without special offers.
Hope that explains it!  

Susie


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

THANK YOU, SusieQ!  I was only looking at the "presentation" page, and I did not scrutinize each price point as a separate "cart" item, which is where - I know now - the differences show up.

Thanks again.


----------

